

Remote Working Policy At Trak.io - liamgooding
https://medium.com/p/73f22ed2d80a

======
mijustin
I'm sorry I missed this post! So many good points.

I appreciated the honesty about how hard it is to hire someone for a remote
position (and how much trust it requires on behalf of founders).

Talking about trust: it's impressive how much you _do_ trust your employees.
Unlimited vacation and letting people work from their "best environment" are
two things that I've personally experienced; I can attest to how much they
help reduce stress, and improve focus.

